# Diorama advice



## Wood (Aug 13, 2008)

Daughters first diorama for 4-H contest. We have to turn it in Monday so not a lot of time but We'd like any advice from the pros out there. We're doing a Barn find type scene. The car is coming out better than expected I feel, in fact we're quite pleased with it. The barn and field seem lacking. Any advice would be great.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....x480/1011935_569095763133946_1022343024_n.jpg

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1065224_569089736467882_1989935454_o.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....x720/1013922_569089376467918_1507130458_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....0x720/1044491_569091309801058_481092702_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....0x720/1005738_569092096467646_482062942_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....x720/1013174_569092109800978_1219135585_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1069351_569091999800989_1282580331_n.jpg

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/p480x480/1000082_569087886468067_1061159339_n.jpg


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd say you have a first class dio going already.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Wow! I can see that you don't really need any advice. It looks great so far.
Love the rust effect on the car.

And if I could suggest anything it would be to add some weeds to the grass as well as up against the wall of the barn. But you are probably way ahead of me. 

Please post some completed photos.

Alien


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are some ideas for the car (although I'm not a modeler)

- bird poo
- cracked windows
- flat tire(s) and/or damaged wheels
- dirty animal tracks on top of the car (barn cat paws going up dusty window?)
- misc junk/parts sitting inside the car (hubcap thrown in the back seat)
- misc car parts leaning up against the barn (or sitting in a crate)

-----------

Thanks for posting your pics. I always enjoy seeing junk car dioramas.


----------



## Wood (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks to all who responded! I like the animal track idea a lot I did not come up with that. I tried to apply all the suggestions. Here are some finished pics.(but it probably will have animal prints later)
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/q75/s720x720/1005105_569528569757332_1782314942_n.jpg



https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....x720/1000754_569529583090564_1603181330_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/q75/s720x720/994828_569527516424104_1943397740_n.jpg

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/q74/s720x720/1005286_569530029757186_1163553405_n.jpg


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Haliy (Jul 20, 2013)

So good！ :thumbsup:


----------



## Wood (Aug 13, 2008)

For anyone interested we found out yesterday the diorama gets to go to the state fair in August after winning the senior division. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

nicely done and congratulations.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice. I like it.


----------



## Wood (Aug 13, 2008)

Update
Diorama was the Sweepstake winner AKA Grand champion an the Indiana state fair. (92 Indiana counties with two entries from each county fair I believe) Totally not expecting it but pleasantly surprised! Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Wood said:


> Update
> Diorama was the Sweepstake winner AKA Grand champion an the Indiana state fair. (92 Indiana counties with two entries from each county fair I believe) Totally not expecting it but pleasantly surprised! Thanks again for the suggestions.


I'm not surprised, it turned out great. Congrats!


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

Way to go, Wood! Roxie is a rock star! Congratulations -- now get back to work on the race cars.

Cheers,
Rick V.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations! I hope the win's inspiration for more dioramas!


----------

